# Mosquito lake



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Did pretty good fishing for perch today. Very cold but a good day.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

That's a substantial pile of perch there!
Nice


----------



## s.w.a.t.t6935 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow good job bud I'm headed their tomorrow to try it


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dude, you raked! Congrats!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Amazing numbers! NorthSouth end? Bait?


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Amazing numbers! NorthSouth end? Bait?


I was at the spillway. Bobber and minnow


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Surprise everyone thought you were on the ice ..


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

those are some real nice perch for skeeter ...


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. that was the second pile of nice fish I got out of there the first trip i got 38 out of there that was the second pile. Just goes to show you don't have to be on the ice to catch quality fish out of skeeter just have to be able to put the time in. Perch and catfish were very plentiful this winter. First trip down there we hammered the catfish between 2 of us we took 47 out that was 23 cats a piece I have a pic of it I will have to upload it. Great start to a Fish Fry this summer.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> Thanks everyone. that was the second pile of nice fish I got out of there the first trip i got 38 out of there that was the second pile.


WOW! Isn't there a limit on perch at the spillway?


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> WOW! Isn't there a limit on perch at the spillway?


No the only limits mosquito have are crappie 9" 30 per angler and I don't keep them in my boat unless they are 10" and walleye you can keep 6 per angler any size but i don't keep them unless they are 20". I believe there is a pike limit as well but not sure I think its 2 pike per angler and they have to be 32" but not sure don't fish for them I hook them when i am crappie fishing on causeway. them 2 piles of perch will be the last perch I catch the rest of the season.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> No the only limits mosquito have are crappie 9" 30 per angler and I don't keep them in my boat unless they are 10" and walleye you can keep 6 per angler any size but i don't keep them unless they are 20". I believe there is a pike limit as well but not sure I think its 2 pike per angler and they have to be 32" but not sure don't fish for them I hook them when i am crappie fishing on causeway. *them 2 piles of perch will be the last perch I catch the rest of the season*.


That comment is interesting,,, why do you say that?
You just don't fish for them anymore?
We did pretty good on the keeper perch last year,,,, like the first two weeks after ice off!?

Thanks,,, and nice going!


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Doboy said:


> That comment is interesting,,, why do you say that?
> You just don't fish for them anymore?
> We did pretty good on the keeper perch last year,,,, like the first two weeks after ice off!?
> 
> Thanks,,, and nice going!


yeah I don't really fish for them like i have this year at the spillway. Once ice off comes we got to the state park and we get the big bluegills that roll in there. We fish for them for a few weeks then they are gone then i go walleye and crappie fishing after that. then the rest of the year I am out trophy hunting and messing around on the boat at the mahoning river. Thats why they will probably be the last of the year for me unless they are still at the spillway when i go back out there.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> WOW! Isn't there a limit on perch at the spillway?


Here's the way I see it..Per Fishing Regs.

These regulations apply to all public waters in Ohio where site-specific regulations are not implemented. Exceptions to these regulations include Lake Erie and its tributaries, locations listen in the Site-Specific Waters, Pymatuning Lake, and the Ohio River.

Yellow Perch Daily 30 Min Size None


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

There was 2 of us fishing and keeping. If them are the regulations for everywhere then we are good didn't break any rules lol we were under are allowed fish.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> There was 2 of us fishing and keeping. If them are the regulations for everywhere then we are good didn't break any rules lol we were under are allowed fish.


Just commenting on what I read, you used "I got" a few times and never spoke of "we". You posted there is no limit on them but that is wrong.. there is. just saying..


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Yikes....


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Damn. Give the guy a break. 
Nice catch for you two Bigfish1985.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

tomb said:


> Damn. Give the guy a break.
> Nice catch for you two Bigfish1985.


Thanks Tomb


----------

